# ST140 Suburban Paint



## Kmfinley93 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello All, 

I'm slowly taking my bolens apart and rebuilding or tightening bolts and parts that seem to be suffering from deferred maintenance. I'd like to blast everything with paint to stave off the rust, but can't seem to find paint codes? 

Anyone know the paint codes for a 1989 Bolens Suburban series? 

Thanks,


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Go to Home Depot,and get the quarts of Rustoleum .
Hunter green,and either Gloss white or flat white 
$8.67 /qt.


----------

